# Immigrant teen that feels really sad where they live in and have no friends?



## Sadfrootpepe (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi, as you can see the title says it all but I just think it's so hard. I live in somewhere in Georgia (usa) and I hate it. It's absolutely terrible. I just feel like I need friends but like, I've never been comfortable with anyone I've met in here. My life is so empty and meaningless. If anyone has similar experiences maybe we could talk, even better if you live near me but it's okay if you don't. Just feel like this needs to be adressed.


----------



## Sadfrootpepe (Nov 12, 2016)

Also I'd love to make friends here but, as with anything taht relates to this, it's been hard and it's still hard.


----------



## SomeTosser (Oct 30, 2016)

How did you end up in Georgia though? I don't know what kind of people are down there. I imagine its all white or something, I dunno really. Couldn't you have moved to somewhere where your people were at?


----------



## Sadfrootpepe (Nov 12, 2016)

I live in Georgia because of my parents, well my mom she works here and no, unfortunately, we cant. Why did you ask? Do you have the same experience? As for the people here, let's just say they're not my people.


----------



## SomeTosser (Oct 30, 2016)

Nah I'm not an immigrant. I live in Toronto, man. You can find anything here. You can be from the *** end of the most secluded village in Ethiopia and you're gonna find somebody that's from the same village here. Actually that's an exaggeration probably but everybody is here.


----------



## Sadfrootpepe (Nov 12, 2016)

Alright that's good for you then


----------

